# recreational fires



## rth (Oct 8, 2014)

2006 IFC adopted code

Portable fire pits and chimineas (spelling?), what are they covered under?

I've looked at 307.4.2 says about "recreational fires" but the definition of this excludes "outdoor fireplaces" so where are these covered?


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2014)

Manufacterd appliance use as directed, such as a BBQ pit.

307.4.3 in the 2009

Portable outdoor fireplaces

and there is an exception to that section

2006::

308.3 Open flame.

A person shall not utilize or allow to be utilized, an open flame in connection with a public meeting or gathering for purposes of deliberation, worship, entertainment, amusement, instruction, education, recreation, awaiting transportation or similar purpose in Group A or E occupancies without first obtaining a permit in accordance with Section 105.6.

308.3.1 Open-flame cooking devices.

Charcoal burners and other open-flame cooking devices shall not be operated on combustible balconies or within 10 feet (3048 mm) of combustible construction.

Exceptions:

1.   One- and two-family dwellings.

2.   Where buildings, balconies and decks are protected by an automatic sprinkler system.

looks like they finally made my BBQ pit legal in the 2009

307.4.3 Portable outdoor fireplaces. Portable outdoor fireplaces shall be used in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions and shall not be operated within 15 feet (3048 mm) of a structure or combustible material.

Exception: Portable outdoor fireplaces used at one- and two-family dwellings.


----------



## rth (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you sir, exactly what I needed.


----------

